# Letters from Permanant TSB Interest rate



## z104 (23 Oct 2008)

Has anybody with a tracker or variable rate mortgage received a letter from Permanaet TSB yet regarding the drop in ECB rates.

I haven't


----------



## jhegarty (23 Oct 2008)

Nope...


----------



## MaryBe (23 Oct 2008)

Not yet!! However, on the last ECB increase my D/D increased before I got the letter - so maybe the same again!!


----------



## sulo (23 Oct 2008)

I emailed PTSB - 
Thank you for your email. 


Please be advised that PTSB hope to apply this change to all variable and tracker rates *by early November*. For security reasons, we cannot discuss specific details of customer accounts, or action requests made by email. Please contact an Open 24 Customer Service Advisor on 1890 500 121 (+3531 2124299 from abroad) Monday to Friday 8am to 10pm and Saturday from 10am to 2pm. Our advisor will be happy to help with your query.


----------



## bigchicken (23 Oct 2008)

I didn't get a letter but i didn't get a letter when they went up either!


----------



## St. Bernard (23 Oct 2008)

Early November. Why is it taken them so long to make the change are they checking how many people pay their mortgages in the first few days of a month before they apply the new rate ?????


----------



## sulo (23 Oct 2008)

Bernard, note that "they hope to" have it applied... doesn't mean they will...

Bit slow on the uptake alright!!

But they are always slow to apply the increases aswell.... but I always thought they backdated it... but apparently they don't!


----------



## z104 (12 Nov 2008)

Still haven't received a letter from Permanent TSB regarding decrease in rates!

Has anybody received a letter from them?


----------



## sulo (12 Nov 2008)

No.  But do they have to provide us with letters for decreases.  It may be just increases?

Anyway.. the only change I've noticed on my online a/c is the rate has decreased, the monthly payment is still at the old rate.


----------



## z104 (12 Nov 2008)

Same here


----------



## shkyler (12 Nov 2008)

no letter and mortgage still at the old rate -very annoying!!!


----------



## Seiko (12 Nov 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=96606

This thread should answer your questions


----------



## jhegarty (18 Nov 2008)

Letter (dated the 11th) arrived yesterday.


----------

